# Prop advice - Beavertail B2 with Etec 60



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking for some prop advice for my 2006 B2 with a 60hp Etec. 

Currently, I am running a custom prop made by Chris Ortiz down at Coastal Propellers in Corpus Christi, TX.  It is a 3 blade, 15 pitch, 13" with heavy cup based on an older model built by another company, I believe called an A to Z.

When fully built up, I get about 32 mph at 6k rpms.  Not bad.  But as the prop has worn down, I am barely getting to 30 mph and exceeding 6k.  I run a cav plate, but that just covers the prop - it is not a full compression plate.

I've seen others on this thread with Watermans stating they get 35 - 36 mph with the same engine.  My B2 is a non-tunnel, with sponsons of course.  I've raised the engine to the highest level on the jack, but normally run trimmed out with it on 3 or 3.5 with a solid 20 lbs of water pressure.

I will be adding a ShawWing to the engine also, so a full compression plate is in the future.  Kevin at Stiffy said my rpms will drop about 500 since more water will be directed to the prop.  So that is another factor.

I make long runs, so 3 blade is probably a better choice.  I have no problem now jumping on plane in just about a foot of water.

Any recommendations are welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I believe Chris's prop attempts to be similar to what Jack Foremann at Crossroads props makes. I'd get Jack to rebuild yours unless you never run shallow. It's all a trade off. The BT's just seem to be in the low 30's if you have a prop that will perform shallow.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I will be calling Jack and getting his input. I've seen threads where people say they are running 15p props, but have also seen reports of 35 - 36 mph. With two anglers (around 175lbs each), tank full of gas (15 gals), and the ice chest, i max out at about 32. Again, not bad, but there is something I'm missing.

And I definitely run shallow...


----------

